

Tell Debian to stop promoting evil. - MatthewPhillips
https://github.com/douglascrockford/JSMin/issues/7

======
philipn
While I think Crockford is being funny here, he's got to know that adding in
ad-hoc stuff like this into licenses is problematic. Which is fine -- it's his
call, of course -- but less people are going to use this thing. I see he's
even added this clause into the widely-used JSlint project.

~~~
gee_totes
Maybe there will be an 'evil' fork of his projects under a different license.

------
codgercoder
Lord save us from the self-righteous

